# Kapampangan: Ikamu ing taung magpasaya kaku



## yourdada15

Hello   I'm new to this site and I'm trying to learn a new language.  Mainly Tagalog, but the dialect Kapampangan is a dialect of the Philippines I am also trying to learn.  Someone very close to me sent me this in Kapampangan and I would like to have it translated.  I hope I am on the right thread for what I have posted, if not I apologize.  But here it is: 

 
Ikamu ing taung magpasaya kaku, buung biye ku eku dindam ining panandaman ku mag umpisa nang akilala daka, aliku aisip na luguran dakang pakanini, aliku aisip na ating metung a tau keng yatu na luguran naku kalupa na ning lugud a paparandam mu kaku


aliku aisip na kabud naka datang keng biye ku at bigla yang megka direksyun ing biye ku, maswelu ku at binye nakang Ginu kaku, kadakal ku denasan kasakitan keng biye ku pero ngeni antindyan kuna kung bakit ku denasan ita, kasi ing denasan kung ayta talagang binye na ning Ginu para maging tulay para akilala daka, kaya magpasalamat kung sobra kaya oling kung ali dahil kang Lord ali daka akilala


Ika ing taung megparandam kaku kung nanu ing tunay na kahulugan na ning love, agyang minsan masyas ku buntuk, masakit kung intindyan at makasarili ku, emuku parin likwan, eka megbayu, liguran muku parin, liguran mu ing worst side ku. Kaya sobra dakang kaluguran asawa, agyang aku eku asabi kung pakananu dakang kaluguran pero ika mu ing taung agyu kung pag laban hanggang kamatayan kupa



Thank you for anyone who can help me.  I would really love to know what this says.


----------



## columbineicefilter

Hello! I came across your post and while I don't speak Kapampangan, I grew up hearing my aunts talk in Kapampangan. I was pleasantly surprised to find out that I understood the gist of the message. If a loose translation is OK with you, then here it is:

You are the person who makes me happy, my whole life I haven't felt this way until I met you, I never thought I'd feel this way, I never thought that of all people, you would be the one who makes me feel this.

I never thought that you would come into my life and give my life direction. I'm lucky that we met Ginu? Ginu introduced us? ...
I've experienced a lot of painful things but I've understood now why I've experienced them, because they led me to (?) Ginu (?) who became our 'bridge' (who introduced us), so I'm very thankful to the Lord because I have met you.

You are the person who made me feel what love really is, ... I'm difficult to understand and I'm selfish, you still like me even though you've seen my worst side. So I really want to be your spouse, ... but you're the only person I would fight for until I die.

~~
I will try to get a better translation from my aunt hopefully tonight


----------



## yourdada15

Salamat po talaga!!!!  I was so happy to see such a quick reply and to see the words that my asawa had written me.  No need to rush the translation, you have already done so much.  But, aking asawa finds it hard sometimes to say in english what she really feels so I told her if she is finding it hard to say in english just say it in kapampanga.  Could I hire you?  

Joking naman, but since she found out that I could translate it now, i will probably be posting regularly on here.  So, if you are interested in sprucing up your translating, I'll have plenty more posts for you to try out  

Again, salamat po talaga.  I hope to hear from you soon.  Ingat po!!


----------



## khiko

im native..but too be honest its hard for me to read my dialect haha but here it is:

Ikamu ing taung magpasaya kaku, buung biye ku eku dindam ining panandaman ku mag umpisa nang akilala daka, aliku aisip na luguran dakang pakanini, aliku aisip na ating metung a tau keng yatu na luguran naku kalupa na ning lugud a paparandam mu kaku

You are the only person that can make me happy. All my life i never felt this feeling until ive met you. I didnt think i will love you this way. I dont think there is a person in the world that would love me the way you do.

aliku aisip na kabud naka datang keng biye ku at bigla yang megka direksyun ing biye ku, maswelu ku at binye nakang Ginu kaku, kadakal ku denasan kasakitan keng biye ku pero ngeni antindyan kuna kung bakit ku denasan ita, kasi ing denasan kung ayta talagang binye na ning Ginu para maging tulay para akilala daka, kaya magpasalamat kung sobra kaya oling kung ali dahil kang Lord ali daka akilala

i never thought that you will come to my life and give direction to it. i am happy that god gave you to me. ive experience a lot of pain/trial in my life but now i understand the reason why. because that trial is what god gave me to meet you. i thank God a lot because if not for him i wouldnt have met you.

Ika ing taung megparandam kaku kung nanu ing tunay na kahulugan na ning love, agyang minsan masyas ku buntuk, masakit kung intindyan at makasarili ku, emuku parin likwan, eka megbayu, liguran muku parin, liguran mu ing worst side ku. Kaya sobra dakang kaluguran asawa, agyang aku eku asabi kung pakananu dakang kaluguran pero ika mu ing taung agyu kung pag laban hanggang kamatayan kupa

you are the person who thought me what love is, even though i can be stubborn, difficult to understand and selfish, you still havent forgotten me. i hope you dont change, love me still and love my worst side too. i love you very much my husband/wife, i dont know why i love you, but you are the only person  i would fight for till i die.


columbineicefilter translation is good too  and by the way ginu means God 

cheers


----------



## columbineicefilter

Oh my I didn't know Ginu means God! I thought it was the name of the person who introduced them ^^;;

Thanks khiko! That means a lot from a native Kapampangan speaker 
I don't speak it but I can understand some. Same with Ilocano 

yourdada you're welcome! I didn't realise that you had posted only a few hours before I posted a reply. I just registered so I can post a reply. you can hire khiko! hehe he's a native speaker


----------



## tabzx22

hi monay..im from novaliches quezon city..my uncle was born in mexico pampanga..i was so envy when they are talking kapampangan dialect..thank you for accepting me on your friends list i want to know if what are the translation of the following dialects in kapampangan

1.i love you so much and i dont want any other man 
im so happy to have you in my life..sorry for my attitude and i will do anything just to be with you forever

tnx..


----------

